
TCP Client for Unity3d - loxodon
https://github.com/vovgou/loxodon-framework/tree/master/Loxodon.Framework.Connection
======
loxodon
This is a network connection component, implemented using TcpClient, supports
IPV6 and IPV4, automatically recognizes the current network when connecting
with a domain name, and preferentially connects to the IPV4 network.

